# deca dick



## icecat85 (Mar 21, 2005)

i am about to start my first cycle of deca 300 on a 10 wk cycle folloing it up with clomids. i have read a lot about it and talked with people who take it, they have made me aware of deca dick, but have said it is rare and temporary, is this true, and what can be done to avoid or fix it, without the use of test, as i dont want to take test, or ne other expensive anti-estrogen like products


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> i am about to start my first cycle of deca 300 on a 10 wk cycle folloing it up with clomids. i have read a lot about it and talked with people who take it, they have made me aware of deca dick, but have said it is rare and temporary, is this true, and what can be done to avoid or fix it, without the use of test, as i dont want to take test, or ne other expensive anti-estrogen like products


With all due respect, if you haven't studied enough to know why you need test or why 300mg is too little to see any effects, you aren't ready to take steroids. If by temporary you understand that it will last from about the 2nd week of your cycle until about 4 weeks after if you do a proper PCT and you will not be able to get it up for at least 14 weeks, then yes it is temporary.

If you aren't prepared to take steroids correctly, it would be best to wait until you are. That means some form of test as a base for EVERY cycle. Anti estogens as needed and PCT.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 21, 2005)

I hear this so much, why is new guy so against a test cycle? You DO know test is MORE anabolic than deca right? Dollar wise test is a much better option. Gain wise, test is a MUCH better option. Side effect wise IMO test is a better option. So I truly don't understand this interest in deca only cycles.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 21, 2005)

remylebeau said:
			
		

> I hear this so much, why is new guy so against a test cycle? You DO know test is MORE anabolic than deca right? Dollar wise test is a much better option. Gain wise, test is a MUCH better option. Side effect wise IMO test is a better option. So I truly don't understand this interest in deca only cycles.


i will answer this question.  the reason why deca only cycles seem to be so popular with newbies is because they keep reading about how it is a safe drug to take but unfortunately then have no idea about how you can make just about any steroid safe to take.  when you read the profile for deca it will tell you how safe it is with low side affects but it does not place enough emphasis on how disrupting "deca dick" can be to your life.  how embarrising would it be to have some hottie all hot and bothered and wanting to get some action from ya only to have your pecker get about 1/2 hard and not be able to perform at all for ya for 6 months.

ALL CYCLES SHOULD INCLUDE TESTOSTERONE AS A BASE DRUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
why would someone insist on not using the product that is naturally produced in their body?????????????


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 21, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i will answer this question.  the reason why deca only cycles seem to be so popular with newbies is because they keep reading about how it is a safe drug to take but unfortunately then have no idea about how you can make just about any steroid safe to take.  when you read the profile for deca it will tell you how safe it is with low side affects but it does not place enough emphasis on how disrupting "deca dick" can be to your life.  how embarrising would it be to have some hottie all hot and bothered and wanting to get some action from ya only to have your pecker get about 1/2 hard and not be able to perform at all for ya for 6 months.
> 
> ALL CYCLES SHOULD INCLUDE TESTOSTERONE AS A BASE DRUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> why would someone insist on not using the product that is naturally produced in their body?????????????



couldnt agree more!!! and yes, i'm back ladies


----------



## icecat85 (Mar 21, 2005)

its not that im against test, its that i cant afford it, and unfortunately could onyl afford the deca with clomids..ijust recieved the deca today and wanted to start a ten week cycle asap. i talked with a friend, who got me the deka, who took it and saw large gains and no problems


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> its not that im against test, its that i cant afford it, and unfortunately could onyl afford the deca with clomids..ijust recieved the deca today and wanted to start a ten week cycle asap. i talked with a friend, who got me the deka, who took it and saw large gains and no problems




couldnt afford it?? most, if not all the sources i know charge more for deca.  Just because it worked for your friend doesnt mean it will do the same to you.  All i can say is if you're absolutely not gonna run test, then good luck.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 21, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i will answer this question.  the reason why deca only cycles seem to be so popular with newbies is because they keep reading about how it is a safe drug to take but unfortunately then have no idea about how you can make just about any steroid safe to take.  when you read the profile for deca it will tell you how safe it is with low side affects but it does not place enough emphasis on how disrupting "deca dick" can be to your life.  how embarrising would it be to have some hottie all hot and bothered and wanting to get some action from ya only to have your pecker get about 1/2 hard and not be able to perform at all for ya for 6 months.
> 
> ALL CYCLES SHOULD INCLUDE TESTOSTERONE AS A BASE DRUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> why would someone insist on not using the product that is naturally produced in their body?????????????




As a not so new newbie, I admittedly thought exactly along these lines in the beginning.  I think another thing is that there are some who fear the "bloat" sometimes associated with Test, as perhaps they are already "bulky" enough and wish to start their first cycle as a lean mass\cutting cycle.  Lastly the old Gyno and DHT issues probably scare people to death.  This coupled with all the profiles for steroids that "claim" to be without side effects drives people to search for alternatives to Test (myself included at one point.)  I'm sure it has already been done so forgive me, but perhaps we should outline some very basic newbie cycles with PCT based on overall goals (bulk, cut, lean mass, ect.)  Just my thoughts...Thanks Bro's


----------



## icecat85 (Mar 21, 2005)

so given i alread have the Deca 300, and im running at 10wk cycle, as it is said to overall take longer, but overall have higher gains, which im fine with i dont need some 3 week miracle, just some help as im stuck where im at 6'0 195lbs, and i have the clomids for the end of my cycle, which i read can help reverse deca dick, because it said the cause is your natural production of testosterone ceases, but the clomids help you regain your normal testosterone drive. so how much is test, or can i use something else cheaper then test in a cycle with deca, and if so what would the cycle look like for the best results


----------



## icecat85 (Mar 21, 2005)

could i use proviron to counterbalance the stoppage of testosterone production by my body...i heard that proviron if used during the cycle can keep your bodys natural testosterone from dropping and prevents deca dick


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> could i use proviron to counterbalance the stoppage of testosterone production by my body...i heard that proviron if used during the cycle can keep your bodys natural testosterone from dropping and prevents deca dick


yes proviron will help cut down or even prevent "deca dick"  you can also take tribulus terrestris, which will help with natural test levels.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 21, 2005)

remylebeau said:
			
		

> I hear this so much, why is new guy so against a test cycle? You DO know test is MORE anabolic than deca right? Dollar wise test is a much better option. Gain wise, test is a MUCH better option. Side effect wise IMO test is a better option. So I truly don't understand this interest in deca only cycles.


Hey, who's this new guy?


----------



## icecat85 (Mar 21, 2005)

im the new guy....ok i know test is supposed to be the base in a cycle, but it is expensive and secondly has side effects im not looking for, but how much is proviron?, also ive been told that running a ten wk cycle is the safest and has the best overall gains


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 21, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Hey, who's this new guy?


me, me, me,  can i be a new guy all over again just for a day


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> so given i alread have the Deca 300, and im running at 10wk cycle, as it is said to overall take longer, but overall have higher gains, which im fine with i dont need some 3 week miracle, just some help as im stuck where im at 6'0 195lbs, and i have the clomids for the end of my cycle, which i read can help reverse deca dick, because it said the cause is your natural production of testosterone ceases, but the clomids help you regain your normal testosterone drive. so how much is test, or can i use something else cheaper then test in a cycle with deca, and if so what would the cycle look like for the best results




you'll get some gains, but dont be surprised if you start feeling very lethargic all the time, have no sex drive, all the things related to very low test levels.  clomid will take a few weeks to get your test back up and running.  next time, i hope you do your homework and include test in your cycle.  Think of a steroid cycle like a sandwich and test as the bread.  You can make tons of different kinds of sandwiches, but you cant make one w/o bread.  right now you're just eating the PB n J outta the jar...lol not even a sandwich.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> im the new guy....ok i know test is supposed to be the base in a cycle, but it is expensive and secondly has side effects im not looking for, but how much is proviron?, also ive been told that running a ten wk cycle is the safest and has the best overall gains




please tell me how its expensive, and please explain what side effect you're talking about??  Its not like you're doing over a gram of test a week.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> so given i alread have the Deca 300, and im running at 10wk cycle, as it is said to overall take longer, but overall have higher gains, which im fine with i dont need some 3 week miracle, just some help as im stuck where im at 6'0 195lbs, and i have the clomids for the end of my cycle, which i read can help reverse deca dick, because it said the cause is your natural production of testosterone ceases, but the clomids help you regain your normal testosterone drive. so how much is test, or can i use something else cheaper then test in a cycle with deca, and if so what would the cycle look like for the best results


Test is also one of the least expensive steroids you can use. For a first cycle you would be much happier with test only than with deca only.
Do you know anything about ECA stacks? Ephedrine is a good fat burner, but when you combine it with caffiene the effects are something like 5 times greater than either one alone.
The same is true for deca. Deca is OK by itself, but when combined with test the effects are much greater. 
Proviron will help with deca dick, but it will not prevent HPTA shutdown and you can probably find the test as cheap or cheaper than proviron.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> im the new guy....ok i know test is supposed to be the base in a cycle, but it is expensive and secondly has side effects im not looking for, but how much is proviron?, also ive been told that running a ten wk cycle is the safest and has the best overall gains


the test will be cheaper than proviron to buy and better for ya in the long run as far as gains are concerned.
i dont want to sound harsh but if you dont have the proper amount of money to run a cycle the best way possible, you would be much better waiting till you have more funds.  put the deca aside, save some $$$, get some test cyp or enanthate, then run your cycle.  it just doesnt sound like you have properly planned out this cycle and your results are going to be questionable and probably not keepable unless you do everything correct.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> im the new guy....ok i know test is supposed to be the base in a cycle, but it is expensive and secondly has side effects im not looking for, but how much is proviron?, also ive been told that running a ten wk cycle is the safest and has the best overall gains


Test is much less expensive than deca.

Test is the natural hormone in your body already. What do you think it's going to do? It appears someone has severely mislead you.


----------



## icecat85 (Mar 21, 2005)

how much is test and how would i run my cycle with it, bcuz im not planning on starting deca til i have a solid cycle set


----------



## Diesel (Mar 21, 2005)

welp from what ive read most first timers use Test Enan. or Test Cyp at 500mg per week for about 10 weeks. sound about right guys?


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> how much is test and how would i run my cycle with it, bcuz im not planning on starting deca til i have a solid cycle set


i would suggest joining the sources section here so you will have acess to a great group of sources and you will probably find the pricing much better than using a local source at the gym.  it will be the best $50 you can possibly spend.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 21, 2005)

cant you purchase it from where you got the deca and clomid?? 



			
				icecat85 said:
			
		

> how much is test and how would i run my cycle with it, bcuz im not planning on starting deca til i have a solid cycle set


----------



## max lift (Mar 21, 2005)

500mg / week  for 10 weeks is what I was told works best for a 1st cycle with a proper pct to follow


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 21, 2005)

while we are at all this, why dont you give us some more info about yourself such as height, weight, training experience, age,  bodyfat%, what you would like to accomplish by taking steroids.  this will help us make sure you are set up properly with a good cycle if you are old enough to do one.  we cant advise on dosing if we dont know some general info about ya.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> how much is test and how would i run my cycle with it, bcuz im not planning on starting deca til i have a solid cycle set


You could run it 12 weeks for about $150 or less.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> im the new guy....


 Actually, I was talking about *remylebeau*. 
He used to be a regular here. Then he went over to LOI and started sleeping around. SLUT


----------



## icecat85 (Mar 21, 2005)

ok ive heard about 120 to match my deca cycle with a two to one ratio from the guy a bought deca from.. im 6'0 195lbs and im trying to gain more strength and get bigger, and more muscular. so if i get the test and take deca once a week do i take test once a week too.


----------



## max lift (Mar 21, 2005)

icecat85 said:
			
		

> ok ive heard about 120 to match my deca cycle with a two to one ratio from the guy a bought deca from.. im 6'0 195lbs and im trying to gain more strength and get bigger, and more muscular. so if i get the test and take deca once a week do i take test once a week too.



alot of people like to split their weekly doeses to keep blood levals steady so half the test and deca at the begining and half part way through the week, you can mix the test and deca into one shot so you are only shooting 2x a week, hope this helps


----------



## kell11 (Mar 22, 2005)

Amen Wolfy,the Sandwich Analogy Is Perfect.yukyukyuk


----------



## BIGENUFF (Mar 24, 2005)

Deca by itself is okay if your looking to mask a minor ache or tennis elbow that is bothering you. and it will also with the right diet and training can give you a noticeable gain.  But in all honesty Deca like All Tests has it's own side effects.  But the beginner mistake is to take proviron with just Deca.  Deca does not aromatise as much as test would and as a great estrogen blocker and in general a great water reducer.  You basically taking away all the benifits that Deca is doing by adding Proviron.  Your dick is going to work just fine but your sex drive may not be as high.  So an erection won't be the problem but your mood may be dampened.  That why they make other goodies, either some thing natural like Horny Goat weed or Ashwagandha 900mg 20-30min before tagging up.  Or get a hold of a cialis or levitra tab and your good to go.  But in all honesty just Deca is just a waste of time.  Your fears of the the Test side effects are common but you have test in you already you just need to do more home work and learn how to keep the side effects to a minimum or none at all with the right no hows.  Either way good luck and word of wisdom add some test to your cycle, Then you can use the provirons when you need them.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 25, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> you'll get some gains, but dont be surprised if you start feeling very lethargic all the time, have no sex drive, all the things related to very low test levels.  clomid will take a few weeks to get your test back up and running.  next time, i hope you do your homework and include test in your cycle.  Think of a steroid cycle like a sandwich and test as the bread.  You can make tons of different kinds of sandwiches, but you cant make one w/o bread.  right now you're just eating the PB n J outta the jar...lol not even a sandwich.




LOL...Great analogy Wolfy!


----------

